# Minimoog Softsynth Shootout: Diva MiniV3 Monark Legend Minimonsta vs Model D



## AllanH (Apr 1, 2017)

I found this video very interesting.

It's by Starsky Carr, one of my favorite Synth channels.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 1, 2017)

AllanH said:


> I found this video very interesting.
> 
> It's by Starsky Carr, one of my favorite Synth channels.




Really well done for my interests! Have Monark so can get by .... Will keep The Legend on short list, for sure.

THX!


----------

